# Wii #2860 - The Last Story (Europe)



## tempBOT (Feb 22, 2012)

^^wiirelease-5749^^
*No links or requests!*​


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

finally!


----------



## MasterMan194 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dual Layer?


----------



## manuel1984 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have the original since today, its a great game, test it out and than buy it, support it, we need more such games. Its not as deep storywise as xenoblade but just graphically and from the fight system its awesome...love it!

I did not test it, but for those burning a DVD, the layer break will be set at 2084960, like for all wii games. At least its what i suppose!
more Infos: http://www.modmasters.net/content/view/54/30/


----------



## nando (Feb 22, 2012)

will it be worth waiting for the us release for this? what could possibly be different?


----------



## manuel1984 (Feb 22, 2012)

MasterMan194 said:


> Dual Layer?


7910 MB, yes.


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 22, 2012)

manuel1984 said:


> MasterMan194 said:
> 
> 
> > Dual Layer?
> ...



Dual audio?


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 22, 2012)

manuel1984 said:


> MasterMan194 said:
> 
> 
> > Dual Layer?
> ...



Fudge, i have to make room on my.....save files....


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> manuel1984 said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMan194 said:
> ...


I believe so...
thats great! now we dont need an undub!


----------



## MasterMan194 (Feb 22, 2012)

manuel1984 said:


> MasterMan194 said:
> 
> 
> > Dual Layer?
> ...


4.86 compacted. A bit larger than a DVD5, wii wait for a rip.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 22, 2012)

MasterMan194 said:


> 4.86 compacted. A bit larger than a DVD5, wii wait for a rip.


You know I find that to be pretty irritating, that's a lot of disc space unused for all kinds of things, maybe better quality textures providing the wii can process them, higher quality audio or video, etc.


----------



## Akotan (Feb 22, 2012)

Cool! Sugoi! Amazing! Legal! Wonderful! Terrific!

Now I need to finish Xenoblade Chronicles... (-_-')


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 22, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> MasterMan194 said:
> 
> 
> > 4.86 compacted. A bit larger than a DVD5, wii wait for a rip.
> ...



Both The Last Story and Xenoblade are originally single-layer (JPN release) to the brim though.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome, what a great day!


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 22, 2012)

So, really good game or overrated ? I'm not expecting much from this game (I think I've only seen one commercial last year) but I'll at least try it.


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 22, 2012)

It comes out the day I had to go back to my dorm.....Are you kidding....




nando said:


> will it be worth waiting for the us release for this? what could possibly be different?



nothing, probably some different voice actors.


----------



## Doink (Feb 22, 2012)

Ritsuki said:


> So, really good game or overrated ? I'm not expecting much from this game (I think I've only seen one commercial last year) but I'll at least try it.



I imported the Japanese version and it's a top 5 Wii game, IMHO.


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 22, 2012)

Woah, I wasn't even expecting this! o.0
I've been waiting for an English version for so long. I only tested the Japanese one for the first few sections of the game, then stopped to avoid spoiling the story (or what I could understand of it by what's going on onscreen) xD


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's one very important question.
Does it work on NTSC TV's even if you force NTSC on your backup loader of choice?
Xenoblade thankfully didn't have this PAL/50hz only nonsense like Pikmin 2.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> Here's one very important question.
> Does it work on NTSC TV's even if you force NTSC on your backup loader of choice?
> Xenoblade thankfully didn't have this PAL/50hz only nonsense like Pikmin 2.


The Last Story only has PAL/60hz mode


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 23, 2012)

Downloading, but damn, it will take a looooong time. I miss you megaupload ):


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Damn, curiousity almost got the best of me, i've gotta remember the rules >.


----------



## wafflestick (Feb 23, 2012)

gotta add it to the dual layer list on wode. anyone know how?


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 23, 2012)

god damn dual layer's that burns my ass to my dick!! i wanted a single disc game fuck you nintendo fuck you!!

screw this i'm getting a usb drive!!


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 23, 2012)

manuel1984 said:


> I have the original since today, its a great game, test it out and than buy it, support it, we need more such games. Its not as deep storywise as xenoblade but just graphically and from the fight system its awesome...love it!
> 
> I did not test it, but for those burning a DVD, the layer break will be set at 2084960, like for all wii games. At least its what i suppose!
> more Infos: http://www.modmasters.net/content/view/54/30/



Could you verify that it's dual-audio?


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll wait for a DVD-5 release.


----------



## Yuan (Feb 23, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> manuel1984 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the original since today, its a great game, test it out and than buy it, support it, we need more such games. Its not as deep storywise as xenoblade but just graphically and from the fight system its awesome...love it!
> ...



No dual audio.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 23, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> I'll wait for a DVD-5 release.



is that even possbile?


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 23, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > I'll wait for a DVD-5 release.
> ...


Xenoblade had one that removed every language except for english text/audio, so I guess it's possible.


----------



## Supercool330 (Feb 23, 2012)

If it isn't dual audio though, what is there to remove?
Edit: I take that back, as all of the alternate language text (of which there is apparently a lot) can be removed.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 23, 2012)

Supercool330 said:


> If it isn't dual audio though, what is there to remove?
> Edit: I take that back, as all of the alternate language text (of which there is apparently a lot) can be removed.



Exactly... I figure most people here would be smart enough to catch on


----------



## Supercool330 (Feb 23, 2012)

Shut up, I haven't slept enough lately, and my brain is not running on all cylinders


----------



## CYatta (Feb 23, 2012)

For anyone who's curious, you can do a full audio/video swap with the japanese version, and (so far) it works great. Extract and rebuild the images with the swapped "sound" and "movie" folder using wiims iso tools.

The resulting image is only about 16mb bigger than a proper Wii ISO, so those interested in making a DVD5 version can (possibly) just hex edit the dumped fst.bin, and relink some tutorial videos. tt009.thp is about 22mb, so deleting that file should make it just big enough to fit on a regular disc. I won't test this myself, as I've moved on from my chip to external.

Edit: Also, it does work using "Forced NTSC 480p" on USBLoader GX


----------



## Gaiaknight (Feb 23, 2012)

well i must say this game looks alot more cleaner on my HD tv then the japanese version did which is very nice


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2012)

CYatta said:


> For anyone who's curious, you can do a full audio/video swap with the japanese version, and (so far) it works great. Extract and rebuild the images with the swapped "sound" and "movie" folder using wiims iso tools.


sweet!
what contains the "movie" folder?
I though that The Last Story only has in-game engine cutscenes


----------



## CYatta (Feb 23, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> CYatta said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone who's curious, you can do a full audio/video swap with the japanese version, and (so far) it works great. Extract and rebuild the images with the swapped "sound" and "movie" folder using wiims iso tools.
> ...



This game does have movies in the thp format (playable with thpPlay v1.5). There are some cutscenes, and also the animated tutorial examples are in this steaming movie format. They're in a folder labeled "movie" in the wii iso filesystem. You'll have to extract both Japanese and European versions of this game, swap out the folders, and rebuild the new version. I used Wiimms ISO tools.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2012)

CYatta said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > CYatta said:
> ...


thanks!!...
I will do that as soon as I finish the download


----------



## Retrovertigo (Feb 23, 2012)

CYatta said:


> For anyone who's curious, you can do a full audio/video swap with the japanese version, and (so far) it works great. Extract and rebuild the images with the swapped "sound" and "movie" folder using wiims iso tools.
> 
> The resulting image is only about 16mb bigger than a proper Wii ISO, so those interested in making a DVD5 version can (possibly) just hex edit the dumped fst.bin, and relink some tutorial videos. tt009.thp is about 22mb, so deleting that file should make it just big enough to fit on a regular disc. I won't test this myself, as I've moved on from my chip to external.
> 
> Edit: Also, it does work using "Forced NTSC 480p" on USBLoader GX



Thanks for this. Hope you don't mind but I've passed on your information on another site I use.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh, it's now a dual layer.
I'll buy it this weekend but I can't play the original or dump it myself.
Hopefully I currently have someone else Wii at my home which can read Dual layers 

No dual audio this time?
Only the UK accent?
Oh, well, I'll have to get used to it.


----------



## paulee123 (Feb 23, 2012)

davidnlta said:


> well i must say this game looks alot more cleaner on my HD tv then the japanese version did which is very nice



Yea it seems so, looks like they took the filter effect down or is it called anti-aliasing.


----------



## Lanlan (Feb 23, 2012)

Just starting...pretty excited. School tomorrow, but fuck it. I stayed up all night two days ago and went to class fine, I can do it again.


----------



## Hielkenator (Feb 23, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> kupo3000 said:
> 
> 
> > manuel1984 said:
> ...


Nope only english audio.
BTW, big city!
Great game High quality.


----------



## MasterMan194 (Feb 23, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Supercool330 said:
> 
> 
> > If it isn't dual audio though, what is there to remove?
> ...


I'm not so smart 
There's a step by step? Should i just exchange the video folder or what? 1KB TXTs renamed as the THPs?


----------



## T-hug (Feb 23, 2012)

lol @ the very first line of dialogue in the game:

"WAIT YOU SCALY BASTARDS"

Sounds so awesome too with British regional accents, amazing.  Also GFX are some of the best I have seen on Wii.
Really pleasantly surprised by this game, I don't really follow Wii I just grab whatever everyone here says is good and this game looks to be one of the best.
I know it's made by the FF guy and it even slightly reminds me of Lost odyssey in style, not so much in gameplay.


----------



## Briadark (Feb 23, 2012)

Must have it!!!


----------



## kimekaro (Feb 23, 2012)

nando said:


> will it be worth waiting for the us release for this? what could possibly be different?



The fact that you'd be supporting the company that put their own money on the line to bring it to us.


----------



## SwitchNOW (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx_Hf_jQq0E


----------



## Hielkenator (Feb 23, 2012)

God this game is good,Both from a technical and story perspective.
I like this a lot more than Xenoblade.

About 2 hours in the game.
Some scenes are really breathtaking.
Really something special.


----------



## richy (Feb 23, 2012)

It seems fine so far but is it undersized or not a true 1:1 dump? I thought a DVD9 .iso should be 8,511,160,320 bytes but this is 8,497,659,904


----------



## Akotan (Feb 23, 2012)

Although there's hiccups here and there, this game is really amazing.

Did someone noted dancing guys on the ship's mission? And the dancing monster prisoner at the remedy thief hideout? Hilarious!


----------



## h8uthemost (Feb 23, 2012)

Wasn't really waiting on this game. But since it's slim pickins for Wii games nowadays and everyone is talking about it like it's gold then I guess I'll grab it.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 23, 2012)

The.Last.Story.REPACK.PAL.WII-SUSHi

The Last Story *REPACK*

PAL

platform: Nintendo Wii
filenames: su-thelaststory.r

languages: EN DE FR IT ES
format: iSO

source: DVD9
reldate: 23 Feb 2012

size: ?? x 100 MB
>>> http://wii.ign.com/objects/059/059789.html

>>> Due to general lameness in the current scene we
want to avoid being propered and bring you the
"clean rip" from this kickass game - if you feel
like you want to know the repack reason - here it
is: 8.479.659.904 byte on the first "bad rip"
8.511.160.320 byte on this

>>> Do you have access to games on or before
retail? Then let us know and we might make
it worth your while

You shouldn't know how to find us!

Greetings:
Esp. to those who keep the scene alive - Duplex &
Complex and to my old fallen friends in B-SecToR!
Not these new wannabe Groups out there! Please DIE!

LAYOUT H7/MIMIC2006


----------



## dmn001 (Feb 23, 2012)

the english accent is hilarious. average graphics & gameplay, not worth the download really..


----------



## sdoc96 (Feb 23, 2012)

dmn001 said:


> the english accent is hilarious. average graphics & gameplay, not worth the download really..


Seriously?
Don't listen to the negative reviews people.  Try it for yourself.
If you like it, buy it for yourself.  It is pretty epic as far as I'm concerned and deserves the money to encourage devs to keep this sort of production value at this level.
Awesome stuff.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 24, 2012)

Any word on a DVD-5 version yet?


----------



## misteromar (Feb 24, 2012)

The.Last.Story.REPACK.PAL.WII-SUSHi is the previous release The.Last.Story.PAL.WII-SUSHi just scrubbed or a bad dump?


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 24, 2012)

dmn001 said:


> the english accent is hilarious. average graphics & gameplay, not worth the download really..



Likes: ∞
Dislikes:  this guy


I only wish my K/D ratio was this good in FPS.


----------



## h8uthemost (Feb 24, 2012)

Holy fucks is this a good game so far. I'm only at the start of chapter two but it's been pretty fun. The production values are superb as well. The battle system is a little weird though. Actually I guess it's unique. I know I've played a game before right you simply run up to the enemy your character attacks, but I forget what it was. But it's a pretty good system.

All in all I'm extremely impressed so far. I'm going to spend a lot of time with this one.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 24, 2012)

there's an ugly green line across the bottom of the screen for me it's in both wiiflow and GX!


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 24, 2012)

h8uthemost said:


> Holy fucks is this a good game so far. I'm only at the start of chapter two but it's been pretty fun. The production values are superb as well. The battle system is a little weird though. Actually I guess it's unique. I know I've played a game before right you simply run up to the enemy your character attacks, but I forget what it was. But it's a pretty good system.
> 
> All in all I'm extremely impressed so far. I'm going to spend a lot of time with this one.



You can change it to manual to attack with A


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 24, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Any word on a DVD-5 version yet?



There's an undub DVD-5 version but I'm kinda curious that it's only 4.15 GB.
I think the undubber removed the extra languages just leaving English text and Japanese voices.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Feb 24, 2012)

Just saying it works on 4.2 USA with USB Loader GX. Make sure you Force NTSC on all available options and there's no issues.


----------



## Hielkenator (Feb 24, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> there's an ugly green line across the bottom of the screen for me it's in both wiiflow and GX!



Nope, none here!
Also chapter two is'nt the real game yet, lol.
Once you'll get to the castle, you'll start to see the lush lighting effects and the overall quality of the level design.
Also the scene were you gaze at the stars is epic in terms of atmospehere.
Agreed most textures are low res. Luckely  they added a great filter that blurs geometry up close.
After a while it really looks like a mid level pc game.
It looks 10 times better than Skyward sword.

The music is AWESOME. So are the charaters
Very strong characters, very different to each other. You'll love all of them I'm sure.
The battle system is special also.
It develops in game , adding little bits and pieces during the first 20 chapters or so.
NOT complicated, BUT strategic.
Listen close to your party members.
Optional grinding, but A LOT less grinding than Xenoblade ( JOY )


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 24, 2012)

it's the ONLY game the green line appears and i have all ios updated etc. fuck it than i'll just ignore it like i've been doing.

the battle system so far to me is just button mashing now and than i'll use slash but it's just easier to gang up on a monster and button mash it 

and why didn't they use the mote for seek and crossbow?


----------



## WiiThoko (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if the North American release will have different voice actors, or will it be like Xenoblade where they keep them the same?  The British voice actors seem really...unfitting.


----------



## B4N5H33 (Feb 24, 2012)

is there a need to get the repack if you already have the first release? does the first release freeze at some point or doesn't work at all or is the repack just for cosmetic reasons?


----------



## Chanser (Feb 24, 2012)

B4N5H33 said:


> is there a need to get the repack if you already have the first release? does the first release freeze at some point or doesn't work at all or is the repack just for cosmetic reasons?



No.


----------



## B4N5H33 (Feb 24, 2012)

thank you sir...i just figured it out myself as the image is 8.4+ GB and the scrubbed size is just ~4.8 GB...


----------



## akari212 (Feb 24, 2012)

More like British English for me, according what i heard and some dialogues and menu (they use Colour instead of Color).

Although the controls are little weird, you use the directional controls (depending on the direction of the enemy) to attack it using your sword.


----------



## Hielkenator (Feb 24, 2012)

Classic controller PRO recommended.
The accent varies later in the game, some actors sound more "american".
Please anyone who likes this game, pick it up!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 24, 2012)

too bad they didnt allow you to use a wavebird..


----------



## manuel1984 (Feb 24, 2012)

I played now 14 hours, far from being as good as Xenoblade from the Battle system and the Story, but still, very nice Graphics, good voice acting, good music.
I dont regret that i bought the Special edition.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 24, 2012)

I wonder, is this playable without the Wiimote + Nunchuck?
I'm planning to play it on Dolphin, via a 360 controller. Is it doable?


----------



## manuel1984 (Feb 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> I wonder, is this playable without the Wiimote + Nunchuck?
> I'm planning to play it on Dolphin, via a 360 controller. Is it doable?


it works perfect with my classic controller pro with my wii, so I would guess it should be fine on 360 controller


----------



## cosmiccow (Feb 24, 2012)

I only have a Classic Controller Noob (not Pro)
:[

Can't wait to play!


----------



## Satangel (Feb 24, 2012)

manuel1984 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder, is this playable without the Wiimote + Nunchuck?
> ...


Nice, I'm downloading this!


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 24, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > Any word on a DVD-5 version yet?
> ...



Really?!  Leave it to the Otaku purists to make an undub but forget about making a all English version


----------



## Akotan (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess it's fine to this game on Dolphin (if you get an extremely high spec PC). There's no motion controls so far (I'm in chapter 15, still need to finish Xenoblade).


----------



## richy (Feb 24, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> it's the ONLY game the green line appears and i have all ios updated etc.



I've just tried it on my Wii after testing it in Dolphin first and I also get the green line. I've still got an analogue TV set and my console is set to 50Hz 576i. Trying it via USB Loader GX with my default settings produced a screen telling me that the game was produced to ONLY run at 60Hz and that I needed to set my console to either 480i or 480p in order to continue. Then it kicked me back to the main Wii menu (well, USB Loader GX actually but that's what it wanted to do).

I've seen games before that have said that they'll run better at 60Hz but they still gave me the option of 50Hz if I wanted it. It doesn't really surprise me that some games are 60Hz only nowadays but I think they're naughty to put PAL on the game's box if it isn't actually PAL. I can play it by forcing it to PAL 60 in USB Loader GX's settings but then I get a big black bar underneath and the green line. I guess it's just another reason to keep saving my pennies until I can afford to get a new telly


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry for asking, but there is a DVD 5 rip anywhere??? I really wanted to import this game but my wii doesnt read Double Layer discs anymore :C


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 24, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Sorry for asking, but there is a DVD 5 rip anywhere??? I really wanted to import this game but my wii doesnt read Double Layer discs anymore :C



For now there's a DVD-5 undub.


----------



## JonnyMohawk (Feb 24, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> kupo3000 said:
> 
> 
> > LightyKD said:
> ...



I am the creator of that undub, It's important to note that my undub is STILL  DVD-9. It's just that it's in WBFS format. If you convert it back to an iso using Wii Backup Manager you will find it still requires a dual layer disc.

Interstingly enough the Japanese version is DVD-5, and the PAL version contains the same amount of data (4.15gb) but for whatever reason they changed the format to DVD-9 (dual layered).

You can always download Wii Scrubber and select 'trim', which should reduce it in size enough to fit on a single DVD-5 disc.  








kupo3000 said:


> Felipe_9595 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for asking, but there is a DVD 5 rip anywhere??? I really wanted to import this game but my wii doesnt read Double Layer discs anymore :C
> ...



Perhaps use a flash drive (or even an SD card if you have a USB adapter for it) instead of burning it on a dual layer disc. They are pretty cheap and anything over 4gb's will do.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 24, 2012)

richy said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > it's the ONLY game the green line appears and i have all ios updated etc.
> ...


my tv is hd plasma it fully supports 60hz and 50hz widescreen that green line shouldn't be appearing!


----------



## nandoquintao (Feb 24, 2012)

JonnyMohawk said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > kupo3000 said:
> ...



Hey man sorry to ask you for this, but can't you make for us a DVD5 version of this with the english audios/text?


----------



## Pado (Feb 24, 2012)

JonnyMohawk said:


> I am the creator of that undub, It's important to note that my undub is STILL  DVD-9. It's just that it's in WBFS format. If you convert it back to an iso using Wii Backup Manager you will find it still requires a dual layer disc.
> 
> Interstingly enough the Japanese version is DVD-5, and the PAL version contains the same amount of data (4.15gb) but for whatever reason they changed the format to DVD-9 (dual layered).



Could you please explain how you made the undub?

I'm new at this and the game hangs after the first tutorial when I had only replaced the movie and sound folder files -___-;;... with wiiscrubber/partition builder...

Sigh, I thought they had learned and made the Last Story dual audio like Xenoblade... but noooooooo... dang I shouldn't have bought the limited edition >_>...


----------



## CYatta (Feb 24, 2012)

Pado said:


> JonnyMohawk said:
> 
> 
> > I am the creator of that undub, It's important to note that my undub is STILL  DVD-9. It's just that it's in WBFS format. If you convert it back to an iso using Wii Backup Manager you will find it still requires a dual layer disc.
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/topic/321437-wii-2860-the-last-story-europe/page__view__findpost__p__4114743

I used Wiimms ISO Tools, personally. It's command line, and I know that puts people off. But basically, "wit extract GAME.iso GAMEFOLDER" to extract the games. Move over the folders you need, and then "wit copy GAMEFOLDER/ NEWGAME.iso" to rebuild the game.


----------



## MasterMan194 (Feb 24, 2012)

If i get a full DVD9 ISO and use wiiscrub to trim it, what files should i remove/repace to get it in a DVD5 eng/eng audio/subs?
I ask cause it would have been weird to hear "Eruza!!" and read "Zael!!". Come to think, i know why NoE remove the jap VA...


----------



## Pado (Feb 25, 2012)

CYatta said:


> Pado said:
> 
> 
> > JonnyMohawk said:
> ...



Thank you, it was good reference. I found out where the problem lied... I was replacing the duplicate files of the PAL version with the JPN ones, which gave me errors. I remade a new iso by using the JPN movie and sound folders as it is and it works just fine now ~~.


----------



## JonnyMohawk (Feb 25, 2012)

MasterMan194 said:


> If i get a full DVD9 ISO and use wiiscrub to trim it, what files should i remove/repace to get it in a DVD5 eng/eng audio/subs?
> I ask cause it would have been weird to hear "Eruza!!" and read "Zael!!". Come to think, i know why NoE remove the jap VA...



None, just get the regular PAL version of the game. There is only 4gb's of actual data, the rest is just dummy data so to speak.

Wii scrubber will remove it automatically, and you should end up with an iso the size of mine (regardless of whether its undub or not.


----------



## jonner (Feb 25, 2012)

JonnyMohawk said:


> MasterMan194 said:
> 
> 
> > If i get a full DVD9 ISO and use wiiscrub to trim it, what files should i remove/repace to get it in a DVD5 eng/eng audio/subs?
> ...



Jonny, are you sure of this? There is a 4.84 GB version out, but it is already scrubbed. If I scrub it again, can I make it 4.7 GB? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## JonnyMohawk (Feb 25, 2012)

jonner said:


> JonnyMohawk said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMan194 said:
> ...



It's already been scrubbed. What you need to select is "trim". It's a very different feature. I am not aware of any 4.84 PAL versions out there yet (I have seen some japanese copies that size).


----------



## jonner (Feb 25, 2012)

JonnyMohawk said:


> jonner said:
> 
> 
> > JonnyMohawk said:
> ...



i don't want to post links, but search _*snip_ forums and there is a wii PAL scrubbed iso available. I didn't know they were different features though, I will try that out, Thanks.

So "trim" just takes out fillers?


----------



## akari212 (Feb 25, 2012)

can someone provide the "LastWorld.rsid.csv" found under sound folder (please use wiiscrubber to extract the file) on PAL release.

I think there's somethings wrong on the undub right now. And im trying to fix it.


----------



## MasterMan194 (Feb 25, 2012)

JonnyMohawk said:


> MasterMan194 said:
> 
> 
> > If i get a full DVD9 ISO and use wiiscrub to trim it, what files should i remove/repace to get it in a DVD5 eng/eng audio/subs?
> ...


And so it'll burn as a single layer? Thanks.


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 25, 2012)

To those trying to burn the DVD-9 undub to DVD-5, use these steps.
Also make sure you have enough hd space.

1. Open The last Story Undub folder with Wii Backup Manager and transfer it to ISO to get a 7.91 GB ISO.
2. Open the 7.91 GB ISO with WiiSrubber, select trim and wait a while to get a 4.15 GB ISO
3. Open the 4.15 GB ISO with WiiBackup Manager and transfer it to WBFS to get a 4.15 GB folder with one or two wbfs files.
4. Open the 4.15 GB folder with WiiBackup Manager and transfer it to ISO to get a 4.37 GB ISO.

Now you can burn a correct size DVD-5 Wii image.

*Edit. Added/Changed a redundant step to make a difference.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 25, 2012)

has anyone tested the dvd-5 version yet? and if it does work how is the wi-fi?


----------



## Hielkenator (Feb 25, 2012)

Game scrubbed with update intact is 5.05 GB.
Deathmatch : hard to find games.
Unfitting for the game I think.
The story in this game is fantastic imho.
Good and easy to follow.
I can really feel the story...
Also the characters are very lovable.
Some parts of the game are presented with slowdown.


----------



## JonnyMohawk (Feb 25, 2012)

akari212 said:


> can someone provide the "LastWorld.rsid.csv" found under sound folder (please use wiiscrubber to extract the file) on PAL release.
> 
> I think there's somethings wrong on the undub right now. And im trying to fix it.



If you replace LastWorld.rsid.csv with the original pal one it's going to freeze on you.


----------



## jonner (Feb 25, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> To those trying to burn the DVD-9 undub to DVD-5, use these steps.
> Also make sure you have enough hd space.
> 
> 1. Open The last Story Undub folder with Wii Backup Manager and transfer it to ISO to get a 7.91 GB ISO.
> ...



I downloaded a separate iso from another site. When I trim my iso it becomes 4.9 GB and transfering makes it 4.85 GB. So this only works the unsub, not the others as Jonny previously said


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 25, 2012)

The reason the undub is smaller is because the undubber removed the 4 non-english languanges.

*Edit: Disregard the previous. It does have the extra languages.
Then why is the original release much bigger?


----------



## nandoquintao (Feb 25, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> The reason the undub is smaller is because the undubber removed the 4 non-english languanges.
> 
> *Edit: Disregard the previous. It does have the extra languages.
> Then why is the original release much bigger?



Yeah, I noticed that too... I have no idea why. But I really really need the DVD5 version


----------



## manuel1984 (Feb 25, 2012)

nandoquintao said:


> yeah, I noticed that too... I have no idea why. But I really really need the DVD5 version



why?
If you have a modchip you cant change something on the iso file or the game just gives you an error and with an softmod, you will start from HDD, right? so who cares about filesize?
you have enough space anyway.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 25, 2012)

Any word on a all English DVD-5 copy yet??


----------



## akari212 (Feb 25, 2012)

OK here's what I found while I undubbing the game. I encounter a freeze error when In game event after we sent on prison, if you going to talk to the one of the people there (specifically the man that will upgrade your weapons) will freeze the game.

I fixed the problem by adding new entries on "LastWorld.rsid.csv" PAL version and inserted to japanese one, well it works and fixes the problem but, the man will speak in english. To eliminate the english voices, I just placed them a mute file (I customly created it) and it works, the game is not freezing and that man is not talking in english anymore (or rather I just muted his VA for good).


----------



## h8uthemost (Feb 25, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> h8uthemost said:
> 
> 
> > Holy fucks is this a good game so far. I'm only at the start of chapter two but it's been pretty fun. The production values are superb as well. The battle system is a little weird though. Actually I guess it's unique. I know I've played a game before right you simply run up to the enemy your character attacks, but I forget what it was. But it's a pretty good system.
> ...



Yeah I know. But I believe the game said your attacks will deal less damage if you switch to manual? Or did I read that wrong?

Either way I'm used to and really diggin' the automatic attacks.


----------



## akari212 (Feb 25, 2012)

h8uthemost said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > h8uthemost said:
> ...



It's not really automatic attacks, It's just that you're near in enemy and pressing (the Directional Controls) them while moving and insense that youre in near one of the enemies/monster it will attack them. This is really troublesome, specially if you get pawned by many monster, instead that you can run, it will attack.

That's why manual is much more better, let the enemy attack/follow you, while my 3 other caster cast their spells then use the Overlimit mode, when gauge is full and attack them.


----------



## h8uthemost (Feb 25, 2012)

But does manual give less of an attack?

And actually I haven't had much trouble running from an enemy when using manual. I just turn away and the character turns with me. It really hasn't been all that of a hindrance so far. Maybe I'll give manual a shot though and see how it is.


----------



## akari212 (Feb 26, 2012)

less attack? why not cast the magic circles and use gale on them. Holy + Flare = FTW!

And it doesnt really need much attacking, make sure that you have the necessary weapon with elements that they where weak off, then you're good. Let the caster cast magic circles ang gale on them, With that, you can win kill enemies with less hits.


----------



## roubagalinhas (Feb 26, 2012)

only 4.85GB scrubbed? is this alright?

i grabbed the repack


----------



## Pantsu (Feb 26, 2012)

so i downloaded the undub version but an hour into the game (up in chapter 3) the game would randomly give me a black screen with an error telling me to eject the disc. mind you, im playing this through an external hard drive. tried out various usb loaders and they all still give me the same error at random spots. Is anyone else playing the undub version and getting this error?
I see that theres a repack version which is suppose to fix these errors but no undub version of the repack one.


----------



## akari212 (Feb 26, 2012)

@[member='Pantsu']

you need to do a little work undubbing this game, go read the last page after this message. You need to edit something to make it work.

Take note, the first scene releases that breaks on the internet is a scrub version, nothings wrong with it, but scene rules applies and flagged it as nuked. Anyway, if you downloaded the scrub version, not the repack version. No need to worry about, its just the same anyway.


----------



## Pantsu (Feb 26, 2012)

umm thanks? 
I wasn't exactly asking how to undub the game but I guess since the undub version I have doesn't seem to be working correctly, I might as well try to do it myself.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 26, 2012)

Seriously. What's up with all of this undub talk? Why isn't anyone talking about making a English DVD-5 copy?


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 26, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Seriously. What's up with all of this undub talk? Why isn't anyone talking about making a English DVD-5 copy?



Buy an external hdd?


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 26, 2012)

There's an repack undub which fixes the crashing issues, but good luck finding it on google.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 26, 2012)

Sylar1 said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously. What's up with all of this undub talk? Why isn't anyone talking about making a English DVD-5 copy?
> ...



Um NO! People like to act like this is the rich boy club. Not everybody can just drop money on a new HDD or DVD-9 disc at a moments notice. Some of us actually PAY BILLS, I don't think it's unreasonable to ask for a DVD-5 copy especially since a scrubbed copy is 4.8 gigs. Taking out the language files for the non English languages should bring the files to a proper disc size. I would attempt to do such but I dont have the space to spare for multiple ISO copies and other related files. I dont think I'm out of line to bring awareness of this issue to the community.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 26, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> I would attempt to do such but I dont have the space to spare for multiple ISO copies and other related files


come on man, we're in 2012... are you really saying that you dont have 20GB of free space in you hard drive?


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 26, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > I would attempt to do such but I dont have the space to spare for multiple ISO copies and other related files
> ...



You'd be surprised of how many of us are A) using older computers and B) don't have 20 gigs to spare. *facepalm* I swear... sometimes I worry about this community.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 26, 2012)

Niceeee. I know there are alot of people waiting for this.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 26, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > LightyKD said:
> ...


Instead of worrying about this community why dont you worry about getting a cheap ass hard drive or freeing some space


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 26, 2012)

So... The indub has issues and now there's a repack undub? The repack undub is how much gb?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Feb 26, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> So... The indub has issues and now there's a repack undub? The repack undub is how much gb?


there is zero problems with the game i downloaded the full scene release then converted my japanes save file to pal and already rebeat the game with no problems


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 26, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> So... The indub has issues and now there's a repack undub? The repack undub is how much gb?


I've made an undub myself with the original release (not the repack one) and works perfect


----------



## seam (Feb 26, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Seriously. What's up with all of this undub talk? Why isn't anyone talking about making a English DVD-5 copy?



cus nobody cares. go make it yourself.


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 26, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> > LightyKD said:
> ...




Woah there, sorry i didn't mean to offend you. Just saying external flashdrives are pretty cheap, and it would solve a lot of issues with sizes i got a 16 GB one for like 15 bucks, it does the job.


----------



## Pantsu (Feb 26, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> So... The indub has issues and now there's a repack undub? The repack undub is how much gb?



yes, people have been having various freezing issues with the undub that was released. theres a repack undub floating around which is about 7gigs. the original undub was 4gigs. Im going to guess the original undub was created with a scrubbed version of the game..not sure if thats the reason why its not working properly though..


----------



## Sudo (Feb 26, 2012)

akari212 said:


> @[member='Pantsu']
> 
> you need to do a little work undubbing this game, go read the last page after this message. You need to edit something to make it work.
> 
> Take note, the first scene releases that breaks on the internet is a scrub version, nothings wrong with it, but scene rules applies and flagged it as nuked. Anyway, if you downloaded the scrub version, not the repack version. No need to worry about, its just the same anyway.


Any chance you could post exactly what you did to fix the issue? I read your previous post, but it wasn't really clear. I got to the end of Chapter 19 and tried to start an optional sidequest but the game gave me an error when talking to the NPC. I made the undub myself by switching the sound and movie folders with the ones from the Japanese release.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 26, 2012)

this game is pretty easy so far all you to is hide, slash hide, slash...


----------



## akari212 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sudo said:


> Any chance you could post exactly what you did to fix the issue? I read your previous post, but it wasn't really clear. I got to the end of Chapter 19 and tried to start an optional sidequest but the game gave me an error when talking to the NPC. I made the undub myself by switching the sound and movie folders with the ones from the Japanese release.





Spoiler





```
Make sure that you dont delete these files as most of these are Event and some NPC Voice Overs.
stream\VO_PLD041_6651.brstm
stream\VO_PLD041_6641.brstm
stream\VO_PLD016_0061.brstm
stream\VO_EV9202_001.brstm
stream\VO_EV5503_010.brstm
stream\VO_EV5503_001.brstm
stream\VO_EV5303_011.brstm
stream\VO_EV4809_050.brstm
stream\VO_EV4809_040.brstm
stream\VO_EV4809_030.brstm
stream\VO_EV4809_020.brstm
stream\VO_EV4809_010.brstm
stream\VO_EV3622_080.brstm
stream\VO_EV3622_070.brstm
stream\VO_EV3622_050.brstm
stream\VO_EV3622_043.brstm
stream\VO_EV3622_042.brstm
stream\VO_EV3622_040.brstm
stream\VO_EV3622_030.brstm
stream\VO_EV3622_020.brstm
stream\VO_EV3622_010.brstm
stream\VO_EV2521_260.brstm
stream\VO_EV2521_250.brstm
stream\VO_EV2521_240.brstm
stream\VO_EV0709_001.brstm
stream\test_26.brstm
stream\test_25.brstm
stream\test_23.brstm
stream\test1.brstm
stream\ev9002bgm_18K.brstm
stream\ev9002bgm.brstm
stream\BGM_TOWN001_18K.brstm
```




also address them to Japan file LastWorld.rsid.csv base on PAL LastWorld.rsid.csv values. There are about 50+ entries you need to add on that file.

And last, since it's modified. you need to launch it using USB backup loader. It causes more problems if you play them through discs or WODE or even NEEK2O+DI.


Bladexdsl said:


> this game is pretty easy so far all you to is hide, slash hide, slash...


Silly, lure them. Dont deny his Outsider power.


----------



## KiraKat (Feb 26, 2012)

@*akari212*

*You said you need to add about 50+ entries, but when i look at both the LastWorld.rsid.csv files they both have the same number of entries; 14150 entries to be exact. Not really sure which extra entries your talking about. I thought about changing all the Japan's ones values to english format, but that would take a good couple of weeks *


----------



## Mr Esteves (Feb 26, 2012)

akari212 said:


> also address them to Japan file LastWorld.rsid.csv base on PAL LastWorld.rsid.csv values. There are about 50+ entries you need to add on that file.


Can you explain this part with a little more detail?
Do I simple copy past the rows with the same name as the files that i kept from the PAL sound folder, from the pal.csv to the jap.csv?


----------



## akari212 (Feb 26, 2012)

sorry its around 30+ entries only I think.

Japan csv file entries = 13975
Europe csv file entries = 13996

I dont know where you get those files/dumps for. I use the 1st scene release (not the redump) and it just works fine for me by editing those.

I wonder around inside the city a lot on my undub, and no random freeze so far. Currently at chapter 21 where I rescue some girl.

If you want to direct swap the europe sfv without editing, then you will notice that the characters Voice Overs are saying random dialogues. Good luck with that.


----------



## MasterMan194 (Feb 26, 2012)

Got a 7.91GB ISO, trimed in wiiscruber to a 4.9 file. WBM gives me  a 4.85 file


----------



## SyRenity (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi.

Can someone upload the fixed csv file, so we could just compare/replace over the existing ones?

Thanks!


----------



## SS4 (Feb 26, 2012)

Any1 knows when the North America version will be realeased? I'd like to know if i should wait or get the Europe release now


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sometime in summer


----------



## Sudo (Feb 26, 2012)

akari212 said:


> Sudo said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance you could post exactly what you did to fix the issue? I read your previous post, but it wasn't really clear. I got to the end of Chapter 19 and tried to start an optional sidequest but the game gave me an error when talking to the NPC. I made the undub myself by switching the sound and movie folders with the ones from the Japanese release.
> ...


I added all of those files and their values to the Japanese .csv file and copied the files themselves over too, but it still crashes in the same spot. Do the entries in the .csv file need to be in a specifc location, or something? It'd be cool if you could upload your own .csv file, as there must be something I'm doing wrong.


----------



## akari212 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sudo said:


> I added all of those files and their values to the Japanese .csv file and copied the files themselves over too, but it still crashes in the same spot. Do the entries in the .csv file need to be in a specifc location, or something? It'd be cool if you could upload your own .csv file, as there must be something I'm doing wrong.



what point/place in the game where you crashed?


----------



## Sudo (Feb 26, 2012)

akari212 said:


> Sudo said:
> 
> 
> > I added all of those files and their values to the Japanese .csv file and copied the files themselves over too, but it still crashes in the same spot. Do the entries in the .csv file need to be in a specifc location, or something? It'd be cool if you could upload your own .csv file, as there must be something I'm doing wrong.
> ...


After getting out of prison and talking to one of the NPCs in the courtyard, he says he has a letter of challenge for me and the game crashes after that. It also crashes if I try to do the "Stolen Permission Pass" sidequest, after the boy steals Elza's pass.


----------



## akari212 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sudo said:


> After getting out of prison and talking to one of the NPCs in the courtyard, he says he has a letter of challenge for me and the game crashes after that. It also crashes if I try to do the "Stolen Permission Pass" sidequest, after the boy steals Elza's pass.


hmm. is that the quest that found in Artisan's Way who looking for her key?


----------



## phantastic91 (Feb 26, 2012)

the framerate in this game keeps dropping for me and its really distracting. It's already affecting my enjoyment of the game. Is it a loader problem or does the actual game also not have a good framerate


----------



## Sudo (Feb 26, 2012)

akari212 said:


> Sudo said:
> 
> 
> > After getting out of prison and talking to one of the NPCs in the courtyard, he says he has a letter of challenge for me and the game crashes after that. It also crashes if I try to do the "Stolen Permission Pass" sidequest, after the boy steals Elza's pass.
> ...


Earlier in the game the boy and his sister are talking north of the Arena. In chapter 19 he's there by himself, mentioning that his sister is sick or something. After you talk to him and go back to the tavern and exit again, he steals your pass and you have to chase him. The reason I'm doing the quest is because it's a prerequisite for the optional Chapter 21, which I don't want to miss out on.


----------



## akari212 (Feb 26, 2012)

shocks, i already pass that event, I really cant say if I problems occured since I played the undub around chapter 8


----------



## Sudo (Feb 26, 2012)

akari212 said:


> shocks, i already pass that event, I really cant say if I problems occured since I played the undub around chapter 8


That's fine. If it's not a problem, though, could you upload your undub .csv file? I just want to see if it's a problem with something I did wrong.


----------



## SyRenity (Feb 27, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> To those trying to burn the DVD-9 undub to DVD-5, use these steps.
> Also make sure you have enough hd space.
> 
> 1. Open The last Story Undub folder with Wii Backup Manager and transfer it to ISO to get a 7.91 GB ISO.
> ...



Just tried following these steps, and got exactly same sizes, but the game throws error on me right on start.

Did anyone succeed bringing the size to DVD-5 using the steps above?


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 27, 2012)

SyRenity said:


> kupo3000 said:
> 
> 
> > To those trying to burn the DVD-9 undub to DVD-5, use these steps.
> ...



3. Open the 4.15 GB ISO with WiiBackup Manager and transfer it to WBFS to get a 4.15 GB folder with one or two wbfs files.
4. Open the 4.15 GB folder with WiiBackup Manager and transfer it to ISO to get a 4.37 GB ISO.

*Edit. Added/Changed a redundant step to make a difference.


----------



## Sudo (Feb 27, 2012)

Has anyone managed to finish the game undubbed just by swapping the sound/movie folders? If it only crashes at the end of chapters 19 and 21 I'll just tolerate the dub for those parts and switch back to the undub for the rest.


----------



## akari212 (Feb 27, 2012)

It seems to work fine on my side. Although I messed up on the "Ugh" dub,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SnVL0rWF6M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sudo said:


> Has anyone managed to finish the game undubbed just by swapping the sound/movie folders? If it only crashes at the end of chapters 19 and 21 I'll just tolerate the dub for those parts and switch back to the undub for the rest.



There's another undub from the same guy that made the Xenoblade undub/english text only DVD-5.
So hopefully his undub doesn't give issues.


----------



## Sudo (Feb 27, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> Sudo said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone managed to finish the game undubbed just by swapping the sound/movie folders? If it only crashes at the end of chapters 19 and 21 I'll just tolerate the dub for those parts and switch back to the undub for the rest.
> ...


Yeah, that's what I've been hearing but I haven't seen it in any of the usual places. Guess I'll just have to switch back to the dub if I find anymore issues after chapter 21.
edit: The game is crashing randomly when various non-story NPCs talk now, post-chapter 19. I'm going to have to stick to the dub for now until this gets sorted out, because I'm tired of losing progress.


----------



## TroopeR-XII (Feb 27, 2012)

akari212 said:


> shocks, i already pass that event, I really cant say if I problems occured since I played the undub around chapter 8



At least can you say exactly what lines we need to edit to get it work? I really need that file, if you dont want to upload it, can you please tell us how to edit it correctly?

Sorry for the bad english, and thanks.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2012)

oh if only there was a special mod that would inhance the invisible dye


----------



## akari212 (Feb 27, 2012)

if you have Microsoft Excel and have knowledge about Macro Programming (it's similar like, VB6 programming), i just created a macro program that compares the first column and search it from one table to another table. There are about 100+ entries as far as I can remember that is missing on the japanese cvs base on pal csv and 1 entry in japanese csv that pal csv doesnt have.

Anyway, this is a raw output from MS excel. But I think this should work just fine. And also, make sure that you have the files found on PAL version. Since Japan dub files there are some missing files (see previous post)

http://www.mediafire.com/?8evu4o2735nl37u


----------



## TroopeR-XII (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you so much, I will try with that one.


----------



## Mr Esteves (Feb 27, 2012)

akari212 said:


> if you have Microsoft Excel and have knowledge about Macro Programming (it's similar like, VB6 programming), i just created a macro program that compares the first column and search it from one table to another table. There are about 100+ entries as far as I can remember that is missing on the japanese cvs base on pal csv and 1 entry in japanese csv that pal csv doesnt have.
> 
> Anyway, this is a raw output from MS excel. But I think this should work just fine. And also, make sure that you have the files found on PAL version. Since Japan dub files there are some missing files (see previous post)
> 
> http://www.mediafire...8evu4o2735nl37u


Thanks


----------



## SyRenity (Feb 27, 2012)

akari212 said:


> if you have Microsoft Excel and have knowledge about Macro Programming (it's similar like, VB6 programming), i just created a macro program that compares the first column and search it from one table to another table. There are about 100+ entries as far as I can remember that is missing on the japanese cvs base on pal csv and 1 entry in japanese csv that pal csv doesnt have.
> 
> Anyway, this is a raw output from MS excel. But I think this should work just fine. And also, make sure that you have the files found on PAL version. Since Japan dub files there are some missing files (see previous post)
> 
> http://www.mediafire...8evu4o2735nl37u




So, the file in undub should be just replaced with this one?


----------



## akari212 (Feb 27, 2012)

SyRenity said:


> So, the file in undub should be just replaced with this one?



I highly suggest that you do the re-dubbing process.

In my case, i used the "non-repacked" release., a.k.a. the scrubbed version. Then uses my Japanese game copy here and done a backup using CFG Loader.

After that, I extract the 2 ISO's using WIT (Wii ISO tools) and now, gone through japanese "sound and movie folder" and copy it to clipboard. Now I browsed through PAL files and pasted that "sound and movie" folders there, it should ask to replace some files, go overwrite all the files. After that, all files should be there. Go browse to sound folder and replace the csv file that I provided there. Once done, compose the PAL extracted file to ISO file using WIT (Wii ISO tools). Test it and whoala, No more random freeze.

The process can also be done using WiiScrubber, but that tool is just too hassle to work with.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 27, 2012)

akari212 said:


> SyRenity said:
> 
> 
> > So, the file in undub should be just replaced with this one?
> ...


where the random freezes ocurrs?

I made the undub in a different way... I converted the isos (both EUR(no repack) and JAP) to wbfs (erasing the update partition) with WiiBackupManager and deleted the iso files from my pc.
Then I realized that WiiScrubber doenst support wbfs so I had to convert it back to ISO with WiiBackupManager. (dunno if that makes a difference)

then I followed these steps but instead of "replacing" the movie and sound folders, I erased the PAL ones and used the JAP ones


Spoiler



There is a lot faster way of doing this using Wii Partition Builder 1.1

1- With WiiScrubber Extract all files of both Japanese and  EU version

2- Extract "partition.bin" "boot.bin" "bi2.bin" "apploader.img" "main.dol" of the EU version

3- Go to the folder where you extracted everything and replace Sounds and Movies folders

4- Then Open Partition Builder 1.1, it will ask you to open the files you extracted at (2) and the folder where you have extracted all datas (1)

5- Click on "Build" it will create a "partition1.img"

6- Open the EU iso with WiiScrubber, delete the DATA partition

7- Right click on "WII DISC" - Import - Unencrypted, select the "partition1.img" you just created

8- When it ask you, select "0"

9- It will take quite a long time



Also, I didnt touch the cvs file.

Works perfectly so far... that's why now Im wondering where the freezes occurs


----------



## akari212 (Feb 27, 2012)

@[member='NahuelDS']

it seems that you havent done too much side quest so far. Why not take some? and see if you got a problem


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 27, 2012)

I dont have the time to play the game right know... but Im whiling to try just a bit if someone sends me a savefile


----------



## Sudo (Feb 27, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> akari212 said:
> 
> 
> > SyRenity said:
> ...


The freezes don't start happening until towards the end of chapter 19.


----------



## akari212 (Feb 27, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> I dont have the time to play the game right know... but Im whiling to try just a bit if someone sends me a savefile


ok sure. ill send you a savefile, to the point you we're going to do the "Stolen Permission Pass" that I done on my video a few pages ago on this thread.


----------



## dmn001 (Feb 27, 2012)

wow just been playing this on dolphin at 1080p - the graphics are so much better than on my tv and running very smoothly.


----------



## TroopeR-XII (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, apparently, it works!

I talked to two different NPC that gave me errors before, and now they talk normally, no freezes or errors.

This is what I did (using the first PAL version, and the undub version, not the JAP):

1- With WiiScrubber, extract all the files from the PAL with *right click on partition 0 (DATA) > Unencrypted > Extract* to any folder, and then do the same with the undub version to another folder.

2- In WiiScrubber, with the undub version, just extract manually to any folder the following files: *apploader.img, bi2.bin, boot.bin, main.dol, partition.bin* (Right click > Extract in all the files)

2- Go to the folder with the files from the PAL,  *Sound > Stream* and copy ALL the files in there; then go to the folder with the undub files, go *Sound > Stream* and paste the files, when it ask for replace the files,* click NO* (if you have w7, just check the box to "all the files", with XP, y suppose that you need to search the 32 files manually and paste them, or just do many clicks ), so it will paste the 32 files missing from the undub version, that files are:



> stream\VO_PLD041_6651.brstm
> stream\VO_PLD041_6641.brstm
> stream\VO_PLD016_0061.brstm
> stream\VO_EV9202_001.brstm
> ...



3- Download this file http://www.mediafire.com/?8evu4o2735nl37u , and then paste it in the* undub > sound* folder, and replace it.

4- With *Partition builder 1.1* (DONT use the 1.0 in the WiiScrubber rar, it makes broken partitions and dont work), open all the files that you extracted from the undub version before (*apploader.img, bi2.bin, boot.bin, main.dol, partition.bin), *and, in the *Source file directory* field, just put the folder that have all the undub files that were extracted before, then click Build and it will generate a "partition1.img" file.

5- Open the undub iso with WiiScrubber (if you dont have the iso, just the wbfs, open it with Wii Backup Manager, and then transfer as "ISO" to any folder), right click the partition 0 (DATA), and delete it, then righ click *WII DISC > Import > Unencrypted* and select the *partition1.im*g generated before, and wait.

6- Copy the iso file to an external HDD or pendrive, and thats it.

All the credits to *akari212* and *NahuelDS,*thank you.

And again, sorry for my english, I hope it's undersandable.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 27, 2012)

che me alegro que te haya funcionado Trooper!! 
I guess that I will have to add those missing files to my undub since I just replaced the entire folder with the japanese one
also I will have to replace the LastWorld.rsid.csv file with the one that Akari uploaded

por cierto... tu ingles es mejor que el mio


----------



## Sudo (Feb 27, 2012)

Just encountered another issue. I'm at the top of the tower in chapter 23, and when I go out the door, the General is standing there but I can't talk to him, the sound completely goes away and the controls are messed up. I can't open the menu or anything, either.


----------



## akari212 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sudo said:


> Just encountered another issue. I'm at the top of the tower in chapter 23, and when I go out the door, the General is standing there but I can't talk to him, the sound completely goes away and the controls are messed up. I can't open the menu or anything, either.


Run it using CFG loader, these freezes encounters only if you have run it via Disc Channel. Btw. There's also a same occurance, somewhere in near chapter 19 when youre party sent to jail.


----------



## Sudo (Feb 28, 2012)

akari212 said:


> Sudo said:
> 
> 
> > Just encountered another issue. I'm at the top of the tower in chapter 23, and when I go out the door, the General is standing there but I can't talk to him, the sound completely goes away and the controls are messed up. I can't open the menu or anything, either.
> ...


I'm using USBLoader GX. I managed to get around the problem by deleting the extra files from the sound folder, but then the game crashes again when I get back to town doing sidequests whether or not I have the extra sould files or not. The undub is still unstable, no matter what combination of files I use.


----------



## akari212 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sudo said:


> akari212 said:
> 
> 
> > Sudo said:
> ...


I dont know? Since I havent enconter that problem, past chapter 31 right now without  problems.

Edit: sorry for errors



TroopeR-XII said:


> Well, apparently, it works!
> 
> I talked to two different NPC that gave me errors before, and now they talk normally, no freezes or errors.
> 
> ...



That's messy but it will work. This what I do on WIT to do all my undubbing on some of my games:

1. Extract ISO using WIT (Syntax: _wit -ex " ""_) and press enter, it will take for about 3-5 minutes. Once you done extracting the ISO, do it to the second one.
2. Replace the files, of course dont delete anything,. just copy files, if it ask to replace some files, do it.
3. Replace my fixed csv file that i uploaded founf under sound folder.
4. Compose the PAL extracted file with the japanese dub applied using WIT tools again. Using command (Syntax: _wit copy "" ""_). It should take less than 5 minutes to finish.
5. Done Happy undubbing.


----------



## Sudo (Feb 28, 2012)

akari212 said:


> Sudo said:
> 
> 
> > akari212 said:
> ...


I'll try downloading CFG loader, maybe there's a problem with USBLoader GX.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 28, 2012)

oK then, is there a single layer Last story ISO that exist but isn't an undub? I'm asking this since the undub seems to experience problems and I can't fix that.


----------



## roubagalinhas (Feb 28, 2012)

is that first version, the one that was nuked, working fine?


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 28, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> oK then, is there a single layer Last story ISO that exist but isn't an undub? I'm asking this since the undub seems to experience problems and I can't fix that.



Dude. I've been asking the same question for days. The community is so keen on forcing people to do things the popular way these days that it's a bit sicking. I could see if a ton of work had to be done but the game scrubbed is already 4.8 gigs. I'm sure taking out the language files for the four non English languages would easily make a 4.3gb ISO. At this rate we're forced to wait till the summer.


----------



## Sudo (Feb 28, 2012)

I downloaded and installed CFG loader, and the game still crashes in town, caused by certain NPCs talking or triggering the event to start the optional chapter 24. I'm going to just give up and go back to the dub, becuse I've followd the undub instructions carefully three times and it's still crashing on me.


----------



## seam (Feb 28, 2012)

hey guys, i have 3 different undub copies of this game. was wondering if maybe 1 or 2 of you could PM yr save at a point in the game that has problems so i can test them out etc. id gladly try several different save files with each undub i have. like many of you, I wont be happy till i have a perfect working undub copy of this game.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 28, 2012)

i got it to work dvd-5. but sadly i burned it the wrong speed god damn i suck...


----------



## akari212 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sudo said:


> I downloaded and installed CFG loader, and the game still crashes in town, caused by certain NPCs talking or triggering the event to start the optional chapter 24. I'm going to just give up and go back to the dub, becuse I've followd the undub instructions carefully three times and it's still crashing on me.


You're crashing at the tower of trials right? Is the crashing happens before  or after the battle to General Asthar?


----------



## Sudo (Feb 28, 2012)

akari212 said:


> Sudo said:
> 
> 
> > I downloaded and installed CFG loader, and the game still crashes in town, caused by certain NPCs talking or triggering the event to start the optional chapter 24. I'm going to just give up and go back to the dub, becuse I've followd the undub instructions carefully three times and it's still crashing on me.
> ...


It didn't crash at the tower of trials, it just wouldn't trigger the cutscene that starts the battle with the General; I could run around the room but not talk to him or open the menu or anything. I had to delete the extra audio files from the PAL version to make it work. After that, the game worked until I got back to town and it randomly started freezing again while walkring around, whether I had the extra PAL audio files or not.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 28, 2012)

damn that wall jump move is cool not as powerful as slash but still cool


----------



## akari212 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sudo said:


> akari212 said:
> 
> 
> > Sudo said:
> ...


as far as i know, you dont need to talk to him. getting near to him will trigger a scene and will began a battle


----------



## MasterMan194 (Feb 28, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> i got it to work dvd-5. but sadly i burned it the wrong speed god damn i suck...


Not undub? How did you do that? Downloaded (forgget i asked) or did it yourself?
I have the nuked DL iso siting in my HD and 2 dead HDDs, need to burn it in a single layer, people ignores the posts that are made abou a dubed DVD5 version


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 28, 2012)

MasterMan194 said:


> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> > i got it to work dvd-5. but sadly i burned it the wrong speed god damn i suck...
> ...



Yeah.  Its getting really annoying.  Any other time the community would be all over making a DVD-5 *SIGH*


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 28, 2012)

it's the dubbed version.... and i heard it has random crash's. but i could not test it cause it kept giving me disc could not read error's.


----------



## seam (Feb 28, 2012)

A dvd5 english version of the game isnt a priority. You have SEVERAL ways to play the game with english voices. Download the pal version and copy it to a usb drive. Download the pal version and copy it to a large enough SD card. Download the pal version and burn it to a disc. Heck, you could EVEN just BUY the game.

back on topic: has anyone tried the The_Last_Story_UNDUB-Bakke release? i dled it a sec ago and was gonna give it a go.


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 28, 2012)

seam said:


> A dvd5 english version of the game isnt a priority. You have SEVERAL ways to play the game with english voices. Download the pal version and copy it to a usb drive. Download the pal version and copy it to a large enough SD card. Download the pal version and burn it to a disc. Heck, you could EVEN just BUY the game.
> 
> back on topic: has anyone tried the The_Last_Story_UNDUB-Bakke release? i dled it a sec ago and was gonna give it a go.



I think it's just a repack of the same undubs that are floating around.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 28, 2012)

seam said:


> A dvd5 english version of the game isnt a priority. You have SEVERAL ways to play the game with english voices. Download the pal version and copy it to a usb drive. Download the pal version and copy it to a large enough SD card. Download the pal version and burn it to a disc. Heck, you could EVEN just BUY the game.
> 
> back on topic: has anyone tried the The_Last_Story_UNDUB-Bakke release? i dled it a sec ago and was gonna give it a go.



How is a English single layer version not important?  Why is giving into the Otaku crowd any more important?  Seriously, its all relative and there are many of us with plenty of dual layer dsc who also do not have extra hard drives,  SD cards and USB sticks lying around.  Prioritizing the otaku crowd over the general audience is bullshit.  Nuff said.


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 28, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> seam said:
> 
> 
> > A dvd5 english version of the game isnt a priority. You have SEVERAL ways to play the game with english voices. Download the pal version and copy it to a usb drive. Download the pal version and copy it to a large enough SD card. Download the pal version and burn it to a disc. Heck, you could EVEN just BUY the game.
> ...



An 8 GB jumpdrive would be enough for the dubbed 4.85 GB wbfs version.
That's what I used when Metroid Other M came out.


----------



## seam (Feb 28, 2012)

exactly. there is nothing stopping people from playing the dubbed version of this game.


----------



## MasterMan194 (Feb 28, 2012)

Why do people blablabla about japanese games not geting localized when you could take japanese lessons? Simply as that.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 28, 2012)

seam said:


> exactly. there is nothing stopping people from playing the dubbed version of this game.



Considering that there isn't even a fully working version of the dubbed copy, why waste a disc?


----------



## seam (Feb 28, 2012)

uh, i guess your'e talking to me for some reason? i never said go waste a disc. i don't give a shit what you do. it'd be NICE if you'd stop bitching so much but i'm not going to hold my breath. as for there not being a fully working version of the PAL release, i have no idea. i've yet to hear of any "official" scene type announcement confirming this. obviously the UNDUB versions going around don't work right. as for the SUSHi PAL release i've heard some people say they had no problems at all, and others they had problems with it freezing or getting error screens later in the game. speaking of which, has anyone beaten the game without any issues so far?  i'm not sure i've seen anyone confirm they have beaten the game using this release yet.(without encountering errors i mean)


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 29, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> seam said:
> 
> 
> > exactly. there is nothing stopping people from playing the dubbed version of this game.
> ...



The "nuked" (4.85 GB) and repack (7.91 GB) dubbed versions are ok.
For now your choices are either burn it to a dual-layer dvd-r/+w (not really recommended due to failures) or
use Wii Backup Manager and transfer it as WBFS format to an 8 GB Jumpdrive.
Both CFG-Loader and USBLoaderGX are working with The Last Story.


----------



## akari212 (Feb 29, 2012)

It's all about burners anyway, burner drives tends wear out too quickly, maybe after 50'th burn, problems starts to appear. I always had success on burning disc using my laptop, I burned discs on Dual-Layer more preferably due to capacity.  If you're in doubt, activate buffer-underrun protection on your burner (if supported, LG burners does).

But I stopped using burners recently due to price cost of HDD right now, it's fairly cheap right now, Buy a 620GB portable HDD is equivalent to a Optical Burner with Lightscribe support.


----------



## seam (Feb 29, 2012)

yea, hard drives are getting so cheap. wouldnt mind gettin a few more TB hard drives


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 29, 2012)

Xenoblade was a better game. Better and longer story and with sidequest. This game has almost no sidequest and the story is very short. Otherwise, it's very good.


----------



## seam (Feb 29, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> Xenoblade was a better game. Better and longer story and with sidequest. This game has almost no sidequest and the story is very short. Otherwise, it's very good.



man i agree 100%,   xenoblade is amazing. the last story seems to be a really great game, but i prefer my rpgs to be a little less linear, and with more sidequests to do. i do like the option for online battle though, thats a pretty cool idea though i havent tried it yet.


----------



## Pado (Feb 29, 2012)

akari212 said:


> Sudo said:
> 
> 
> > akari212 said:
> ...



Sigh, I'm at chapter 28, at Ariela's Tavern after getting Jill in Jail. I still get "an error has occurred..." when I try talk to Seiren/Jackel for the an arena battle... and I re-made my undub exactly as you described it with the replaced csv file >___


----------



## Gaiaknight (Feb 29, 2012)

playing with the english dub and the whole game works fine


----------



## akari212 (Feb 29, 2012)

Pado said:


> Sigh, I'm at chapter 28, at Ariela's Tavern after getting Jill in Jail. I still get "an error has occurred..." when I try talk to Seiren/Jackel for the an arena battle... and I re-made my undub exactly as you described it with the replaced csv file >___


----------



## Pado (Feb 29, 2012)

akari212 said:


> as I said, I dont have that kind of error anymore.
> 
> Kindly build you own undub with the PAL iso and JAP iso. Do as instructed and play. Dont reuse the undub build.
> 
> In that event, is that the arena where Season 2 is about to open if you talk to them? As I play on that scene, no errors where encountered, (I laughed on the last round where you will be fighting with the knights) I didnt use wiiscrubber for a long time, im using WIT to do my own undubbing on the games.



Yeah, I'm using wit as well and used a clean copy of the JPN iso and the PAL wbfs --> iso that ripped myself with cfg usb... that's why I don't understand what went wrong -___-;;;...


----------



## akaciparaci (Feb 29, 2012)

several pages back, i saw someone posted about testing the undub Bakke, does it work fine?


----------



## SyRenity (Feb 29, 2012)

TroopeR-XII said:


> Well, apparently, it works!
> 
> I talked to two different NPC that gave me errors before, and now they talk normally, no freezes or errors.
> 
> ...



Anyone else tried this?

By the way, when I'm doing step 5, it asks me which partition table to use, should I pick 0?

Also, can this be then scrubbed into a single disk?


----------



## akaciparaci (Mar 1, 2012)

about step 4, using partition builder 1.1 (not 1.0 in the wiiscrubber rar)
the wiscrubber 1.4 i just got do contain partition builder, version 1.0.0.1
is this the one i should be using? if not, where can i find partition builder 1.1?
thanks for responses

edit: never mind, got what i was looking for
just curious, how many space you allocate in your HD before you start the undubing process, does 20GB sound2 enough?


----------



## TroopeR-XII (Mar 1, 2012)

> about step 4, using partition builder 1.1 (not 1.0 in the wiiscrubber rar)
> the wiscrubber 1.4 i just got do contain partition builder, version 1.0.0.1
> is this the one i should be using? if not, where can i find partition builder 1.1?
> thanks for responses



http://www.mediafire.com/?dzojzmnzj22



> By the way, when I'm doing step 5, it asks me which partition table to use, should I pick 0?



Yes, pick 0, and btw, doing those steps, it give me a "single disc" iso as result, according to the info in the CFG loader.


----------



## xcd2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello, I'm trying to undub my game with riivolution, I use RiiFS for testing. Replacing only movies folder works fine, but when I replace "sound" and "sound/stream" folders it's crashing just before second tutorial (An error has occurred.). I wrote simple *.xml file, path strings are:



I've extracted JAP version of the game using scrubber.
What files exacly I should replace to make it work?


----------



## xcd2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Can I skip files starting with BGM and SE? They are the same files that are on original disc or they have different names?


----------



## SyRenity (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi.

Just wanted to update I got a working un-dubbed, scrubbed  image (tested on Dolphin), following the steps here.

Thanks for all the advice, and will update if it crashes anywhere in the game.


----------



## MasterMan194 (Mar 2, 2012)

So, college starts monday 05. What's the best DVD5 UNDUB release i should look for to play this weekend?


----------



## akaciparaci (Mar 2, 2012)

it works

followed the steps, and no crashes in the crash points, thanks so much

o yeah, forgot details
played on wii, using cfg usb loader, using the usual settings

so yeah, it works


----------



## jwickwick (Mar 2, 2012)

Following TroopeR-XII's instructions seems to have repaired my Undub 

Many thanks to him, *akari212* and *NahuelDS*!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 3, 2012)

this game has everything great battle system, good story and side/collectable quests that keep you occupied for hours. everything xenoblade didn't have.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 3, 2012)

I still think it's missing a mission listing in the game, I have to check a website to check them. (wikidot have japanese names, it's hard to follow )
I'm between chapter 27 and 28, wandering in town by night trying to fulfill nightly quests.

I find strange that there's no tiger pet with us 
The logo shows the tiger with the group, but we saw him twice quickly. I thought it would be a member of the team, but it's not.



Where do you go to make exp and take some levels?
When I go back to old dungeons, there's no exp at all.
I try to summon monsters few times when I find a red circle, but it's not very effective.


----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 3, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> this game has everything great battle system, good story and side/collectable quests that keep you occupied for hours. everything xenoblade didn't have.


Pandora's Tower might be even better


----------



## Zeroneo (Mar 3, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I still think it's missing a mission listing in the game, I have to check a website to check them. (wikidot have japanese names, it's hard to follow )
> I'm between chapter 27 and 28, wandering in town by night trying to fulfill nightly quests.
> 
> I find strange that there's no tiger pet with us
> ...


Repeating dungeons is only to get better loot, you can't get exp.


----------



## miruki (Mar 3, 2012)

I definitely prefer the British dub, since I can't stand Mamoru Miyano's voice in this one... I'm not really fond of the other seiyuus either and the British voices suit the characters a lot imo. It's just a little annoying that in some scenes the voice overs aren't very lip-synch... :/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 3, 2012)

Elza said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > this game has everything great battle system, good story and side/collectable quests that keep you occupied for hours. everything xenoblade didn't have.
> ...


isn't it a dungeon crawler though you know like the map changed each time you go in?


----------



## mpat (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi, wondering if anyone can help me with this issue, spoilers in case:



Spoiler: Chapter 23



After the tower of trials, Elza/Zael gets poisoned by that douchebag and has to fight some ogre or something. Then he goes to his room and stares at his hand. Problem is, the game just doesn't load the next event or something. The video continues (hes just looking at his hand like a retard) and the music is still playing, but nothing happens.



I've tried multiple times to replay to this point but the same thing occurs.

I've used a PAL version, an undub version, and a modified undub version that i made using the instructions in this tread to no success.


Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## daknight (Mar 4, 2012)

mpat said:


> Hi, wondering if anyone can help me with this issue, spoilers in case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing happen to me just now. Was really into the game since the battles in those trials where rather interesting and story really picks up right around that time. It actually happen to me before, but I reset the game and it got past that time, but this time to no bail


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 4, 2012)

mpat said:


> Hi, wondering if anyone can help me with this issue, spoilers in case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


download the re-pack the 1st release has freezing problems.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 4, 2012)

Did you try to press "right" to get up?
It's like when you wakeup at the tavern, you press Left to get up.

I know it sounds easy, but I had to ask.


----------



## daknight (Mar 4, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> mpat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, wondering if anyone can help me with this issue, spoilers in case:
> ...




Yeah I am doing that now and pray it fixed the issue cause I am really liking the game and the battles are getting more strategic. Thanks for the suggestion.



Cyan said:


> Did you try to press "right" to get up?
> It's like when you wakeup at the tavern, you press Left to get up.
> 
> I know it sounds easy, but I had to ask.



I pressed EVERY button on the control believe me. I even tried using the nunchuck and wiimote controls to no bail. I am just downloading the repack version and hope that fixes the issue.


----------



## Schezo92 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Elza said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


Is it? Well then, I'm more hyped for it now, I like those type of games.


----------



## MasterMan194 (Mar 4, 2012)

So, what about *The_Last_Story_UNDUB-Bakke* release, does ir works?

Oh my god, now i can't get the thing to fit in a DVD5, i'll cry 
Followed kupo's steps: wii backup manager, copy to iso; wiiscrubber, trim, wii backup manager, copy to wbfs; wii backup manager, copy to iso. And get a file that's a few sectors larger than a DVD5 and my burner can't overburn it.
Help, please.


----------



## seam (Mar 4, 2012)

hey, ive downloaded *The_Last_Story_UNDUB-Bakke *as well, but i havent had time to try it yet. let us know how it works out for you, thanks!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 5, 2012)

Schezo92 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Elza said:
> ...


i'm not but i'll still play it...


----------



## mpat (Mar 5, 2012)

Spoiler: long quote is long






daknight said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > mpat said:
> ...






The re-pack seems to have helped solve the issue. Thanks Bladexdsl for the suggestion, and try this daknight and others if you are having similar problems.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 5, 2012)

i just passed the tower myself


----------



## rodhenry (Mar 6, 2012)

KINDA SPOILER


Does anyone else experiencing a freezing bug in chapter 19:



Spoiler



when you must escape from prison and you descend into a tomb where you get ambushed?



When the battle is about to start the Wii freezes up.

I tried a bunch of IOSes with wiiflow, cfg usb and usb loader gx.

I tried it with botth releases.

None worked.

I'm using this CIOS: d2x7 final, all bases

Thanks! =D


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 6, 2012)

rodhenry said:


> KINDA SPOILER
> 
> 
> Does anyone else experiencing a freezing bug in chapter 19:
> ...



hi

the freezes occur if your using disc channel?

people earlier in thread if using CFG loader there is no freezes

should of read more
try these
http://d2x-cios.googlecode.com/files/d2x-v8-beta%28r42%29.zip


----------



## rodhenry (Mar 6, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> rodhenry said:
> 
> 
> > KINDA SPOILER
> ...



Thanks for the reply.

I updated the cios and it didn't work. =\


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 6, 2012)

are you loading in WBFS format?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 7, 2012)

when you get the arena season 2 fighting the knights


Spoiler



fuck i nearly shit myself the screen freezes for about 6 secs and i thought oh fuck no the game has frozen...than it goes to a stupid instant reply 



just a heads up


----------



## rodhenry (Mar 7, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> are you loading in WBFS format?



hdd is in FAT32, file converted to wbfs with Wii Backup Manager.


----------



## seam (Mar 7, 2012)

mpat said:


> Spoiler: long quote is long
> 
> 
> 
> ...




does it really matter if its the Sushi repack or the original? i thought they were identical minus the minor byte size difference.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 7, 2012)

the sushi repack is prob the best one to get. i'm nearly to the end using it.


----------



## seam (Mar 7, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> the sushi repack is prob the best one to get. i'm nearly to the end using it.



hey blade, what i meant was, does it make a difference if u are using the first sushi release or the repack when making the UNDUB... also, you are near the end?? are u using an undub you made?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 7, 2012)

no undub and i'm using the re-pack. i'm up to chapter 30


----------



## rodhenry (Mar 7, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> the sushi repack is prob the best one to get. i'm nearly to the end using it.



What's your wii setup? 


I have this version and I can't get past chapter 19, like a said before.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 8, 2012)

latest ios, 4.3, PAL, running in wiiflow


----------



## mcl1987 (Mar 11, 2012)

I just beat The Last Story using Shagraarath's undub version. I didn't have any crashes or error codes.  I used USB loader gx with ios 249, and then forced to run NTSC.  Let me know if you guys have any problems.


----------



## sadman123 (May 3, 2012)

Can anybody re-upload or PM me the csv file that akari212 uploaded previously. The link is broken and it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## I-Fatman (May 5, 2012)

Dragon armor is BADASS!! Really cool and enjoyable to watch in cutscenes.


----------



## trix7 (Jun 2, 2012)

can someone please upload the akari's LastWorld.rsid.csv, the link doesn't work and I can't find anywhere


----------



## yoshi99 (Jul 8, 2012)

please *TroopeR-XII could you re up your file in order to complete my undub version*


> 3- Download this file http://www.mediafire...8evu4o2735nl37u , and then paste it in the* undub > sound* folder, and replace it.



*thank you very much for your explanations !*


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys, here is the *"LastWorld.rsid.csv"* file needed to make the undub
I uploaded it to Filetrip to avoid dead links 

http://filetrip.net/wii-downloads/other-files/download-the-last-story-quotcsvquot-file-for-pal-undub-10-f29989.html


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks NahuelDS, I undubbed the USA version of TLS and needed this file!


----------



## LongLiveTheKing (Aug 27, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to play this undubbed? I wanna play the usa undubed.


----------



## stephaniie (Jan 19, 2014)

what does undubbed mean?

ive last story, should i play japanese or european ?


----------

